
How to Stop Being Late - aaroneous
http://lifehacker.com/software/time-management/how-to-stop-being-late-243745.php
======
NickDouglas
Good article, and even better if you link to the original:
<http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2007/03/12/5-ways-to-stop-being-late/>

